# Water, water everywhere...........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:

http://www.9news.com/news/article/355022/71/Town-of-Lyons-to-evacuate-Friday-morning​​takes a minute to load the page, has over 800 pictures embedded​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a crazy amount of water!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw that some rain gauges had over 18 inches of rain.......Holy crap !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Most of the central to north central has received the amount of rain equal to the annual average, yes a years worth of rain in 5 days...............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I once owned 16 canoes.....wish I still had them.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is an unreal amount of rain. No wonder everything is flooded. Hope it quits raining real soon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just got 1.5" of rain in 45 minutes at my house and it's still lightly raining, could get another .5" yet this evening. A little over a mile from the house, cars are stranded in water running over a street from a creek. This is just nuts.. :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Man that is nuts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We're suppose to get some rain on Mon., heat records being broken everywhere, 97 here now.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We are not getting near as much down here but what we have gotten is an unusually abnormal amount for this area. Kinda making it tough to hunt elk, but I'm starting to get used to being soaked to the bone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck on your hunt Wayne ! Stay dry !

The areas that burned in the last couple years have got to be getting awful unstable in all this rain.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Stay afloat out there Swift, and hopefully the clouds run out of water and move on.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

heavy rains predicted for tomorrow now, the South Platte River in north central Colorado was predicted to crest at approximately 16FT, at 6:00 tonight it was at 19.75FT and still rising. Previous record crest was 13.65FT. If it rains all day tomorrow like they are saying now, we are going to be in a real mess. Major roads are already washed out and complete towns are being evacuated by military and National Guard choppers.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe it will lighten up a bit for ya today Mike--- this is the first morning in a few days I can see a couple of stars out here before daybreak. I only need to paddle the canoe down half the drive to get to the road.lol.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I knew you guys were getting a lot of rain also. Because of the rain this week, I postponed my elk hunting trip until the last week of the month. I'm hearing the elk have not been that active anyway. By the end of the month they should be on the move more.

and hopefully the rains will be gone.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Were get'in wet--- but its noth'in like the monsoon dump you folks are catch'in.

Theres been two real good herd bulls taken about a week ago before this rain started in the north valley. Your hunt postponement may be a good thing. The elk over in your hunt area usually don't start bugling till the end of the last week in Sept., through the first week in Oct..

Ha--- speak'in of get'in wet--- I heard through the trapp'in vine that young Ruger was head'in out yesterday evening to do some stick fling'in at some wild wapiti's. Hope he wore his tall galoshes.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Galoshes won't do down here, more like chest waders, the more I think about it an airboat would be the best bet...........raining here right now again!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That really sucks!!!!! How much rain have you had in your area?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

in the last 5 days I've emptied 6.5 inches out of the rain gauge.......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats way too much. No wonder things are flooding so bad. Hope it dries up for you quick like.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

north of me they received 10 to 18 inches in the same time period........................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy crap that's worse yet.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the damaged is wide spread and the last I've heard there are 7 dead and between 400 and 700 unaccounted for.................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

have you started gathering the animals in pairs yet ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no, but the ark is almost done.............how many cubits high was that again?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

188 picture from around the area

http://photos.denverpost.com/2013/09/12/photos-massive-flash-flooding-along-front-range-of-colorado/#188​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those pics are (I'm not sure what to call them) So many peoples lives are in shambles) Please help them if you can. Earmark your donation to Colorado flood victims.

https://www.redcross.org/donate/index.jsp?donateStep=2&itemId=prod10001&campaignId=700008&P1=50&scode=RSG00000E017&subcode=ggbranddonation&gclid=CJ_ptv-x0LkCFap7QgodskgAqw


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> no, but the ark is almost done.............how many cubits high was that again?


30


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy crap, there's this bright yellow ball in the sky..............so far, no rain today, so far.


----------

